# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > آموزش: ویدیو آموزشی کار با دیتابیس(mysql)

## saleh.hi.62

چون میدونم خیلی ها برای کار با دیتا بیس مشکل دارن این ویدیو رو گذاشنم اینجا که دوستان استفاده کنن.

گرچه یه کم حجمش زیاده ولی آرزش دیدن داره. :لبخند: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/30577275...ntu__.zip.html

----------

